# Mad synthol pic



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

i didnt know synthol hindered your ability to smile too!

its gross tho!!


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

Bizzarre :shock:


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Is it the same bloke?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

nah not the same bloke


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

LeeB said:


> i didnt know synthol hindered your ability to smile too!
> 
> its gross tho!!


Would you smile if you looked like that?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

http://media.bodybuildingpro.com/synthol

More pics of freaks here.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

these guys are so young!!! idiots










aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## leglock (Mar 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: what the f**k is the world coming to !

IM POPEYE THE SAILOR MAN :roll:


----------



## smurf (Jul 27, 2006)

hahaha they look stupid


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

nick500 said:


>


He looks so cool, especially sporting the plaster on his bicep to hide the injection bruise! :shock: :lol:


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Man in the stripe shirt saying to man it the hat:

"Don't draw attention to yourself. That hat makes you look a right fool"


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

God, you'd think they'd know when to stop! Wonder how much they curl lol.

Does synthol stay in there forever or do you have to top up often?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think you have to have regular top ups-

that top pic easily the best synthol job-looks bizarre,but done well.


----------



## JayCee2 (Aug 10, 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock:

think thats put me off forever ..........


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

i think they are also holding each others testicles too!! lol


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Man in hat to man in striped t shirt:

"Right altogether now - agadoo doo doo push pineapple .......


----------



## JayCee2 (Aug 10, 2006)

Squatty said:


> Man in hat to man in striped t shirt:
> 
> "Right altogether now - agadoo doo doo push pineapple .......


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

good lord. :shock:


----------



## slimjim1466867928 (Sep 14, 2006)

Jayzuz.... do these guy's really expect to be taken seriously??

they should be in a freak show!

.. under achievers, low self esteem.... obviously - seriously - bully at school..... desperate to be noticed at any cost..... any attention is better none... someone, anyone.. look at me!

....did I miss anything out?

..but then, who am i to judge...i'm no saint.


----------



## Canadianguy (Aug 1, 2006)

that first guy looks like the guy off the documentary " The Man who's Arms Exploded" very disgusting and doesnt look good at all. In the documentary he admits to using the same needles all the time, even if they were on the floor. It turns out they are infections.

And btw those two guys have to be homos, not theres anything wrong with that.......................but ya'know dont wanna offend anyone here


----------



## Casanova_2ml (Apr 11, 2005)

ah ah ah ah lol the pics brother!!! ah ah ah!!! :lol:

It's realy no good for the looking that this 

Synthol is good or not good? for win the mass in definitively?

By :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

f**king idiots, not as bad as Gregg V tho


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

why one earth would anyone do that it looks crap!!!!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

i think it must be some kind of body mental condition that drives somone to do that to think it looks good . same sort of mental state as somone who suffers anerexia were they see themselves differtnly to everyone else .

i wonder if it had happnd through some kind of disease rather than self inflicted they would think it was so good.


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

jeez

Nothing pleasing about thesepics at all, shows u how some guys dont wanna train hard. it takes dysmorphia to a new level,

R


----------



## Alex The Kid1466867934 (Aug 18, 2007)

The chap in the second pic with the naughty calves is dave sharp from scotland who ive heard had a decent physique before those implants..


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

That is just ridiculous


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Rianabol said:


> jeez
> 
> Nothing pleasing about thesepics at all, shows u how some guys dont wanna train hard. it takes dysmorphia to a new level,
> 
> R


lol thanks m8 i realy wanted to use the word dysmorphia but didnt have a clue how to spell it


----------



## Madeira Jon (Jan 11, 2008)

I've lived in Brasil and most of the youngsters there are out of their minds with steroids! And I mean LITERALLY! They mix gear with all sorts of other drugs they dont even know the names of.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Zav said:


> I've lived in Brasil and most of the youngsters there are out of their minds with steroids! And I mean LITERALLY! They mix gear with all sorts of other drugs they dont even know the names of.


do they even train?


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

It is Gregg Valentino in that first pic(camo trouser's)

That pr**k has brought such a black name against bodybuilding and everyone involved.He is the anti-Christ of sensible AAS use and opitomises everything dangerous and insane with regards to it.

Most will of seen it but i think it serves as a very good warning tool to all so i will post it up so new people can see for themselves what happens when a person loses all sense of reasoning and all there freakin' marble's to boot.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

thats not greg valantino gazz its this guy i think he is actually worse than valantino






hes just another crazy mofo giving bodybuilding a bad name


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

GOOD GRIEF!!! :axe:


----------



## Wilto (Feb 24, 2008)

LOL these guys look as though they are ill, like they have that some sort of growths on their arms. Just looks ridiculous!


----------



## NRG-Benjy (Apr 16, 2007)

is it synthol that does that? how does it work, cos it looks totally different to "normal" joiced you body builders. It looks like they are swollen really bad. any they dont look as though they have full movement of their limbs anymore. What the F**K is going on with these idiots!!! :der:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

i don't know much but i believe it is mainly all oils


----------



## td3 (Jan 3, 2007)

they just look so stupid, the fact there is no strength with this s**t is just lol.

Theres no tissue there right? it just looks like if u drilled a hole it would pour out loads of oil.

WTF are these people thinking, its some sort of bodly disorder, they need to be sectioned.

Its abit like when a guy says hes a women and wants to chop his balls off, you dont go ahead and say sure we can get you surgery you section them!!


----------



## Alex The Kid1466867934 (Aug 18, 2007)

Wonder if you could pump that oil down stairs:tongue1:


----------



## NRG-Benjy (Apr 16, 2007)

I was totally amazed at what the hell is going on with these weirdo's. I've learnt that the synthol is an oil that is injected into the muscles and bonds between the muscle fibres. When done in huge doses it creates the swollen bloated look. Apparently it can give huge strength increases from what I've read but that could be rubbish!!

I doubt you could inject it down below as its not muscle. Would you want your pride and joy looking like that??? I hope not!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

NRG-Benjy said:


> Apparently it can give huge strength increases from what I've read but that could be rubbish!!


i've heard just the opposite, can anyone clear this up please?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

NRG-Benjy said:


> I was totally amazed at what the hell is going on with these weirdo's. I've learnt that the synthol is an oil that is injected into the muscles and bonds between the muscle fibres. When done in huge doses it creates the swollen bloated look. *Apparently it can give huge strength increases from what I've read but that could be rubbish!!*
> 
> I doubt you could inject it down below as its not muscle. Would you want your pride and joy looking like that??? I hope not!!


It is rubbish mate - it can be used for muscle fascia stretching, but then stretching the muscle fascia via normal stretching methods can have the same effect...

It will be used by alot of pros to bring up genetically weak body parts...


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

just as i thought.


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Firstly, let me point out that I am not a big fan of the synthol look but I thought I should bring up a point in response to the query of "Apparently it can give huge strength increases

It has been mentioned that its use will not increase strength, which I can understand based upon the fact that it is just a site enhancement oil, however, the purpose of synthol and other such SEO's is to stretch the fascia on advanced trainers to allow for the additional growth/expansion of new muscle tissue within the larger "pocket" made when the oil disperses.

So, as I understand it, SEO's don't make you stronger but they do allow for additional muscle growth within overly tight fascia's and therefore one can assume that more muscle = more strength.

And I'm sure lots of oil floating around body wouldn't cause any harm, :axe:


----------



## td3 (Jan 3, 2007)

find me some info on some people stating they looked like freaks then got stronger once they put the work in, i doubt you will find any. Look at the forearms, legs rest of the body etc. 90% of these pics there are no other development, just lazy ass people with no clue on what to do, they only know how to draw and shoot a needle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

CMinOZ said:


> more muscle = more strength.


not necesarily


----------



## The Rock Gym (May 5, 2008)

ridiculous hes bellys the same size as hes bicep!!!

what ever happened to good old fashioned hard core training?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

The Rock Gym said:


> ridiculous hes bellys the same size as hes bicep!!!
> 
> what ever happened to good old fashioned hard core training?


not this thread again :axe:


----------



## Graham24 (Jul 28, 2008)

Those guys just look wrong!


----------



## labrat (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't know which is worse,

him doing that to himself and "thinking" it looks remotely impressive

or people being remotely impressed by it

ATTENTION AT ANY COST.

Was he neglected as a child and suffered low self esteem?

Mentally ill with a severe case of Body Dysmorphia or "Bigarexia" as it's sometimes called.

This fat lazy wobbly F***tard of a human does a grave disservice to anyone who who has ever trained properly.

What a compleate 24 Carat Platinum D***HEAD:jerkit::jerkit::jerkit::jerkit:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

labrat said:


> or people being remotely impressed by it


believe me, most people aren't


----------



## NaddyBikini (Jun 4, 2008)

Reminds me of popeye the sailerman, toot toot!


----------



## phantom51red (Jul 25, 2008)

that s where jordans implants went lol,a great advertisement to not do stupid s**t drugs and mess with needles,bloody horrid.


----------



## butchers_2 (Jun 11, 2009)

do they really think its looks gd. im sorry but not my cuppa...!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Bit OTT, lol!


----------



## cozzy69 (Jul 5, 2009)

my god, tht lookz so crap!!


----------



## irishginger (Jul 22, 2009)

absolutely ridiculous, whatever happened to proportion, and symetry?


----------

